# Aussenposten Schleiden



## gruener-Frosch (6. Januar 2020)

Auch der Aussenposten Schleiden war gestern im Hobbitland unterwegs...





und in klein Kanada











Nix los im NP - einfach mal etwas Natur pur 
Ist ne schöne Rollrunde um den Kopf frei zu bekommen 

Leider wurde es zwischendurch anstrengend - da waren doch glatt 2 E-Biker unterwegs und ich wollte die doch etwas fragen


----------



## sun909 (6. Januar 2020)

Schreit mal nach einer offiziellen Tour für uns 

Grüße und frohes Neues!
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (6. Januar 2020)

Tour in der Nationalparkhauptstadt Schleiden? Ja, die nennen sich wirklich so.


----------



## gruener-Frosch (6. Januar 2020)

sun909 schrieb:


> Schreit mal nach einer offiziellen Tour für uns
> 
> Grüße und frohes Neues!
> C.


Danke, können wir gerne mal machen


----------



## gruener-Frosch (6. Januar 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Tour in der Nationalparkhauptstadt Schleiden? Ja, die nennen sich wirklich so.


Ja, ist aber gefährlich hier.....wegen der Ränscher , und überall Schilder : Besonders gefährlicher Abschnitt - da müssten an der Ahr mehr Schilder als Bäume stehen .
Gibt ja zum Glück noch genug drumherum....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Februar 2020)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Danke, können wir gerne mal machen



Watt is denn nu ? Wann machen wir den Ränschah Schreck ?


----------



## gruener-Frosch (4. Februar 2020)

Demnächst, erst einmal Rund um SLE (hab da wohl noch 2 neue Trails zu Befahren - einen Wurzeltrail nördlich von Bronsfeld und den Anderen zwischen Schleiden und Olef in der Nähe vom Krankenhaus) und etwas besseres Wetter


----------



## gruener-Frosch (14. März 2020)

Kleine Runde, reicht manchmal auch?.

Der Tempelgott gibt heute bestes Wetter aus






Von nun geht es bergab?




Hütte mit Naturdach








Erstbefahrung


Früher mit den schmalen Lenkern und 26er hätte es gepasst??







Manchmal schlägt man einfach den falschen Weg ein 


Oder auch nicht?



Bis demnächst


----------



## gruener-Frosch (2. April 2020)

Bergfest, die einen saufen heimlich im Park, die Anderen fahren einfach so durch die Gegend...

geheimer Trail




Natur pur




watt ne klare Luft




nix los aufm Trail 



Burg im Hintergrund




wieder nix los hier








kleines Wegelein




Blick bis zum Kermeter





Bis auf die Truppe mit 2 Müttern, 4 Kindern und Opa  war es irgendwie unheimlich, bei solchen Bedingungen keine Menschenseele zu treffen...

Grüße aus der Eifel.


----------



## groudy (5. April 2020)

Ah Schleiden kommt mir bekannt vor ?. War heute mit meinem Sohn ne Tour durch die Dreiborner Highlands unterwegs ✌?


----------



## gruener-Frosch (7. April 2020)

Montag - oder - einfach mal pünktlich Feierabend gemacht 

Wetter - check





Trail - check



bisgen schwitzen - check




von nun an geht es abwärts








auf dem Weg der Eulen









selbst bergauf kann schön sein 




und die Kukucke sind wohl mit den Eulen verwandt 






nochmal Städchen 




letze Abfahrt, mit Sonnenbrille war es noch dunkler..








Merke - man sollte einfach öfters zeitig von der Arbeit verschwinden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. April 2020)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> die Kukucke sind wohl mit den Eulen verwandt



Fliegt der Kuckuck über den Hai und sagt "Hei" sagt der Hai "Kuckuck" 



gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Merke - man sollte einfach öfters zeitig von der Arbeit verschwinden...



Pssssst .... pro Tip !


----------



## rlrider (11. April 2020)

Hey Boris, warst du das gerade eben im Wald Richtung Urfttalsperre


----------



## gruener-Frosch (14. April 2020)

rlrider schrieb:


> Hey Boris, warst du das gerade eben im Wald Richtung Urfttalsperre


Sorry, gerade erst gelesen... Ja, bin da unterwegs gewesen 
Wo warst du denn ?


----------



## gruener-Frosch (14. April 2020)

Samstag nach dem Rasenmähen, Kantenschneiden und sonstigen Dingen jetzt mal dem Wichtigen widmen





einfach herrlich, Samstag Spätnachmittags und man ist quasi alleine...
schön noch umsetzen üben - ging heute mal gut (O.K. einmal auf die Frexxe gelegt...)



 herrliche Landschaft













Sonne, Wasser 








noch mal schnell nach der letzten Rampe tanken



letzter Trail heute




und da isses 




Grüße aus der Eifel


----------



## rlrider (14. April 2020)

Auf nem Trail zwischen der L15 (Straße nach Wolfgarten) und Urftsee. Du Downhill  ich Uphill


----------



## gruener-Frosch (14. April 2020)

rlrider schrieb:


> Auf nem Trail zwischen der L15 (Straße nach Wolfgarten) und Urftsee. Du Downhill  ich Uphill


ahh, ok - hab dich gar nicht erkannt  - aber wir haben uns ja freundlich gegrüßt . War aber auch kaputt nach dem steilen Uphill über MariaWald......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruener-Frosch (21. April 2020)

kleine Runde am Montag:

Gravelstrecke 





Gravelbike 




Doch noch einen Trail gefunden 




pefekte Ablenkung von dem ganzem Scheixx...


----------



## Fliewatüüt (21. April 2020)

Für's Gräwln gibt es hier einen eigenen Fred






						Gravelfreunde KBU
					

Hi,  ich bin hier mal so frei....seit neuestem auch mit 1 Gräwwl am Start und mich hat das Fieber gepackt....Strecke machen durch Wald und Flur, schneller unterwegs, mehr sehen...mal ein ganz anderes Radafahren, als mit Enduro...auch schön. ?? Deshalb mal Aufruf, um sich vielleicht mal hier, mal...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Bitte da hinein.  Damit das nicht ein toter Fred wie dieser wird






						Fatbike & Plus Freunde im KBU: Biketreff, Vorstellung, Erfahrungsaustausch
					

Liebe Freunde und Freundinnen der fätten Reifen :)  Es ist soweit, heute ist meine Bestellung raus und so darf ich mich dann in einigen Wochen drangeben und werde hoffentlich viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike haben. Warum auch nicht vor dem Winter, da ist eben noch etwas Zeit zum üben und zum sich...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Weil Gräwln setzt sich durch. Wie die Fattys


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. April 2020)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Für's Gräwln gibt es hier einen eigenen Fred
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bist du Irre ! Was soll den so ein Anfänger von Gräweler bei diesem pinken godfather of gravel + Reifenpabst + Enduroübersteilistgeilhirnausbiker. Da kann der arme Boris nicht gegen anstinken. Dann lass ihn lieber hier im Fred versauern


----------



## Pete04 (1. Mai 2020)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Für's Gräwln gibt es hier einen eigenen Fred
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der sehr sympathische Robinator wohl hier seine Hosenbundweite kolportiert...


----------



## Pete04 (1. Mai 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Bist du Irre ! Was soll den so ein Anfänger von Gräweler bei diesem pinken godfather of gravel + Reifenpabst + Enduroübersteilistgeilhirnausbiker. Da kann der arme Boris nicht gegen anstinken. Dann lass ihn lieber hier im Fred versauern


Seit Frank Schneider aka Schneidi die Megavalanche auf Fixi-Hardtail inne Masters-Challenge getoppt hat
- neben Aaron Gwin's kettenlosem Ritt gen Meisterschaft - iss doch alles tollerabel!
Soll doch jeder machen watter will wenn Love & Peace dominieren - wobei:
die Posts bei Pinkbike möcht ich schon mal lesen wenn ein NoName aus Teutonien 
mittem Klapprad die Rampage gewinnt! Die Daytona 500 iss auch mal für Porscheingenieure geöffnet
worden - da war dann ganz schnell Sabbat für V8-Subberbruzzel-hammer-immer-so-gemacht-Motoren...
Boris! Gravel! Puzzel! Leb dich einfach aus, ich lass mir meine Fattmadame (Bike!!! Alles andere
würde zu Bürgerkrieg führen...) nitt nehmen....


----------



## gruener-Frosch (1. Mai 2020)

Heute mal den Oldtimer ausgeführt...Koga myata Handmade, läuft wie am ersten Tag
*








Einfach herrlich...



Heute hätte die Ordnungsmacht im Nationalpark ihre Gehälter für die nächsten 6 Monate eingespielt.... Gruppen über Gruppen ohne Abstand. Nach dem Motto: im Wald sieht es keiner.
Egal, die Spiele gehen weiter











So, Tag der Arbeit ordentlich die Oberschenkel arbeiten lassen, Bier schmeckt jetzt umso besser ?
Nächste Runde wieder mit der Gegenwart,  genannt Enduro Schaukelstuhl?


----------



## Pete04 (3. Mai 2020)

War datt so damals am Stück oder über Yps als Gimmick peu á peu Steckbauweise?
Wie mit kaltem Geodreieck gemiedet - ein Hatori Hanzo für Winkelkundige!


----------



## gruener-Frosch (3. Mai 2020)

Pete04 schrieb:


> War datt so damals am Stück oder über Yps als Gimmick peu á peu Steckbauweise?
> Wie mit kaltem Geodreieck gemiedet - ein Hatori Hanzo für Winkelkundige!


Der Schei(w)ssermeister ? konnte nur Pythagoras,  restliche Mathestunden keine Zeit gehabt, musste halt aufm Land mitarbeiten und Kühe melken...


----------



## Pete04 (4. Mai 2020)

Welch stolzes Ross!  H-Kennzeichen so gut wie erteilt!


----------



## gruener-Frosch (5. Mai 2020)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Welch stolzes Ross!  H-Kennzeichen so gut wie erteilt!


wenn ich mir die Wheelbase so anschaue - die waren ihrer Zeit voraus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruener-Frosch (8. Mai 2020)

Donnerstag Feierabendrunde...

Einfach mal die Füße hochlegen





Und sich auf das was kommt freuen?




Den Wald abholzen nur für die Aussicht, muss ja nicht sein ?




Engel müssen leider draussen bleiben





Was für ein himmlischer Ausblick 











Tordurchfahrt





Bitte Augen auf den Trail, sonst geht es abwärts 




Letzte Abfahrt....für heute ??




Sagte ich schon, dass Feierabende schön sind ??

Grüße vom Außenposten ?


----------



## ML-RIDER (9. Mai 2020)

Hehe, da war ich Donnerstag Vormittag auch unterwegs ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Mai 2020)

Hauptsache Hr. Bieber hat EUch nicht erwicht


----------



## ML-RIDER (10. Mai 2020)

dieses mal nicht, bin mit „Mach 3“ dadurch ?


----------



## Fliewatüüt (10. Mai 2020)

Du 1%er Outlaw-biker


----------



## gruener-Frosch (19. Mai 2020)

Montags im verbotenem Land stellt sich die Frage: dieses mal links oder rechts eröm?




Links ist es auch schön.




Passt ??



Urlaub






Letze Übernachtungsmöglichkeit aufm Gipfel




Heute mal nicht den Loop gemacht, gibt ja sonst immer Kopfschmerzen




Grüße vom Außenposten


----------



## Pete04 (20. Mai 2020)

Wann macht die Hütte wieder auf? Balkonien droht!


----------



## gruener-Frosch (20. Mai 2020)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Wann macht die Hütte wieder auf? Balkonien droht!


Erst mal da ne vernünftige Zapfanlage installieren,  sonst lieber Balkonien ?


----------



## gruener-Frosch (25. Mai 2020)

Kleine Feierabendrunde 












Nix los und frische Luft gratis ?

1.000 Kalorien - yipiee, Chips auffe Couch ohne schlechtes Gewissen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruener-Frosch (11. Dezember 2020)

Dieses Jahr war irgendwie anders, man war viel alleine unterwegs, alles fühlte sich manchmal seltsam an...
Trotzdem war es auch schön, sich mal auf das Wesentliche zu freuen - Bike und Natur.
Hier einfach mal ein paar Bilder aus meiner Heimat (ok, ein paar auch etwas weiter weg)


----------



## rlrider (12. Dezember 2020)

Die Eifel ist einfach der schönste Ort der Welt, deine Bilder machen Sehnsucht auf das nächste Jahr, und hoffentlich dann auch wieder bald ohne dem Scheiß *C* 
Einen besinnlichen 3ten Advent dir.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Dezember 2020)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> man war viel alleine unterwegs,



Ja Mofa vereinsamt  

... alles wird gut und dann kann ich euch endlich wieder Auge in Auge auf dem trail denunzieren


----------



## Pete04 (15. Dezember 2020)

Rurseeparkplatz alleine iss ja schon Bank - insgesamt kommt's schon wie schöner Jahresrückblick!
Allet jesund da draussen hoffentlich...


----------



## H-P (16. Dezember 2020)

Sehr schön.


----------

